# My New Parrots *Pics*



## UnaB (2 September 2015)

Hi,

Meet my two new parrots   Oliver is the Green Cheeked Conure (the smaller one with more green) and the Sun Conure is Jasper


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 September 2015)

Beautiful birds.


----------



## brighteyes (2 September 2015)

Aren't conures really noisy?  Beautiful birds, whether or not.


----------



## npage123 (2 September 2015)

Aw, they're absolutely gorgeous! I hope they become good friends


----------



## Embo (3 September 2015)

Aah, they're beautiful! Lovely birdies


----------



## Alec Swan (4 September 2015)

'Feather perfect' is a condition rarely achieved.  Well done.  They're not for me,  but they do look smart! 

You always take such lovely and vivid pics too!

Alec.


----------



## ester (4 September 2015)

I hate to ask UnaB how many pets she actually has  they are beautiful.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 September 2015)

Gorgeous xx  Do you still have the other Conures etc?? Xx


----------

